
Running Flask and Celery with Kubernetes - humanfromearth
http://blog.gorgias.io/deploying-flask-celery-with-docker-and-kubernetes/
======
ddri
Thanks for the post - I was thinking about the database issue you touch on in
the Postgres section. Keep us posted on that!

